# E-päätteiset taivutusvartalot



## Marsario

Mod note: Thread split from here.

Hei kaikki!
 Opiskeluni takia jouduin lukemaan Fred Karlssonin kirjoittaman Suomen peruskieliopin, ja minulla on nyt kysymyksiä eräistä kohdista, joita en ole varmaa ymmärtäväni oikein.

 Sivu 67. 





> ”Nominit, joiden taivutusvartalo päättyy lyhyeen e:hen, päättyvät perusmuodossa lyhyeen i:hin.
> 
> Tämän säännön avulla on lähes aina mahdollista päästä taivutusvartalosta perusmuotoon. Sääntö ei koske nomineja, joiden taivutusvartalossa on pitkä ee, kuten perhe : perhee/n. On myös muutamia poikkeuksia ja uudehkoja lainasanoja, jossa e säilyy: kolme :  kolme/n, itse : itse/n, nalle : nalle/n (…)”


 Minusta tuntuu, että Karlsson pitää tätä vastavaisuutta liian helppona. Esimerkiksi monilla nomineilla, joiden perusmuoto päättyy konsonanttiin, on e-loppuinen taivutusvartalo (kysymys – kysymyksen), joten en sanoisi, että on aina mahdollista päästä taivutusvartalosta perusmuotoon tai ei ainakaan niin helppo. Mitä sanotte?


----------



## Gavril

> (2) Sivu 67. Minusta tuntuu, että Karlsson pitää tätä vastavaisuutta liian helppona. Esimerkiksi monilla nomineilla, joiden perusmuoto päättyy konsonanttiin, on e-loppuinen taivutusvartalo (kysymys – kysymyksen), joten en sanoisi, että on aina mahdollista päästä taivutusvartalosta perusmuotoon tai ei ainakaan niin helppo.



Voin olla ihan väärässä, mutta muistaakseni melkein kaikissa konsonanttiin päättyvien taivutusvartaloissa on kolme tai enemmän tavua: esim. _kysymykse-, tulokse-, laskime-_, jne. Toisaalta kaikki *kaksitavuiset* lyhyen _-e:_hen päättyvät taivutusvartalot, jotka tällä hetkellä tulevat mieleeni, päättyvät perusmuodossa lyhyeen _i:_hin: _tuli, vesi_, _pilvi, _jne. Muistan vain muutaman poikkeuksen tästä, eli ne _r:_hen ja _l:_hen päättyvät vartalot joiden perusmuoto vaihtelee arvaamattomasti toisen _e-_loppuisen muodon kanssa: _kannel/kantele, manner/mantere. _Otettaen huomioon kaikki tämä, on suhteellisen helppoa päästä taivutusvartalosta perusmuotoon.

Karlsson jättää tietenkin nämä yksityiskohdat mainitsematta yllä lainatussa lausunnossa, ellei (taas) lainattua osaa edeltää toinen selittävä lause.


----------



## Marsario

> Otettaen huomioon kaikki tämä, on suhteellisen helppoa päästä taivutusvartalosta perusmuotoon.


Onko muuten mikään sääntö, jonka mukaan pystyisi pääsemään perusmuotoon, silloin kun a-loppuinen vartalo on muuttanut o:ksi ennen i-alkuisia päätteitä? Miten tiedän, että sanan haudoissa perusmuoto on hauta mutta sanan vartaloissa perusmuoto on vartalo. Kun löydän e-loppusen vartalon, osaan yleensä päästä perusmuotoon melko luonnollisesti, mutta monikossa sellaiset oi-sanat hämmentävät aina…


----------



## Hakro

hauta -- haudoissa
huuto -- huudoissa
rusko -- ruskoissa
ruska -- ruskissa (ei ruskoissa)
luuta -- luudissa (ei luudoissa)
auto -- autoissa (ei audoissa)

Ota näistä sitten selvää! En minä ainakaan tiedä mitään sääntöä.


----------



## DrWatson

On olemassa sääntö, joka määrää, tapahtuuko monikon tunnuksen edellä muutos _a > o_ vai katoaako _a_:

Jos ensimmäisen tavun ensimmäinen vokaali on _a_, _e_ tai _i_, niin _a > o_ (_l*a*iva > laivoissa, k*e*rta > kertoja, t*i*kka > tikoilla_).
Jos ensimmäisen tavun ensimmäinen vokaali on _o_ tai _u_, niin _a > Ø_ (_l*o*ma > lomilla, k*u*iva > kuivista_).

Tämä ei tietenkään aina auta kuin tietyssä määrin toiseen suuntaan sanan perusmuotoa pääteltäessä:

_kannoilla < kanto ~ kanta_
_tukissa < tukka ~ tukki_ (_tukka_-sanan mon.iness. tai _tukki_-sanan yks.iness.)

Tällaisia homofonisia sanapareja on luullakseni kuitenkin aika vähän; ainakin minulla kesti jonkin aikaa keksiä edes nuo kaksi esimerkkiä


----------

